# wing archery company-thunderbird bow



## stealthhunterdk (Jul 18, 2006)

:shade: I have a wing archery recurve before the company was sold to head ski.
the model is "thunderbird"
the serial number on the bow is "t7-3057
weight "#46
length "52"
can anyone tell me how to research the value of this bow or give me an estimate of its value?
the bow is in good to excellent condition. there is "NO" delamenation or warping of the limbs.
thanks for taking time.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Check eBay - completed listings. 

One went for $200 recently, as a "buy it now" - may have gone higher in bidding. There's another one for sale on eBay now - follow it and see what it sells for.


----------



## stealthhunterdk (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks, gary


----------

